# custom built vivariums/cages



## Naomi23jayne (May 1, 2013)

Ok, so i have ALOT of pets and my dad has offered to custom build me a vivarium however i want it. I have decided to create something to house multiple pets and will post pictures of the design and build on here as it is happening.

so far i think i have come up with about 5 designs each time making small alterations to it but now i think i have the final one here it is...

sorry its so messy but this was the first rough draft just to take measurements and make sure it would all fit into the space i have and be suitable for the animals going into it...


this is a neater to scale drawing of it showing the different 'compartments'...


and this is the final of the design with all the measurements and some details added (the measurements may not be exact due to wood thicknesses and room for the glass runners and everything but that will be taken into account during the build)...


I'm not sure if i'll be able to get pictures during the actual building process but i'll try my best.

so let me know what you think and any questions you have : victory:


----------



## caen (May 11, 2013)

looks good. Can you tell us what will be going into each section: victory:


----------



## Naomi23jayne (May 1, 2013)

caen said:


> looks good. Can you tell us what will be going into each section: victory:


this help?

was easier to show you a picture than explaining which section i was talking about :lol2:


----------



## caen (May 11, 2013)

nice, I would stick some storage at the top or bottom for all the bits and nobs that go with the animals.


----------



## Naomi23jayne (May 1, 2013)

caen said:


> nice, I would stick some storage at the top or bottom for all the bits and nobs that go with the animals.


yeah i was thinking a little bit of room underneath or a little extension on the bottom side but i'm not sure because i'd rather have the stuff covered like in drawers or something, but ill think about it : victory:


----------



## Naomi23jayne (May 1, 2013)

**update**

OK so I'm not having storage, I prefer to keep everything covered up in some draws separate. And there is going to be a plinth added to the bottom (I think it's going to be about 3 inch) to add to the stability. : victory:


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

This is similar to what my OH is building me at the moment for some of my animals. I will have storage at the side in the form of shelves which will hold really useful boxes and space on top for more storage rubs and spare hay etc. 

Looking forward to seeing yours finished  

Just one question, are the guinea pig cages just temporary for babies or something?


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

Hey, nice plans so far 

One thing you may not have considered, is that even with a three inch plinth, your lower enclosures are still going to be very close to the floor. With experience, I would suggest a minimum of a foot above the floor for your lower enclosures, otherwise cleaning out, especially on enclosures that are barely knee height, will be a pig of a job! Otherwise it all looks good, just be aware of heat transference too, if your T is above the lights of your crestie it could get uncomfortably warm.

Dave


----------



## Naomi23jayne (May 1, 2013)

my_shed said:


> Hey, nice plans so far
> 
> One thing you may not have considered, is that even with a three inch plinth, your lower enclosures are still going to be very close to the floor. With experience, I would suggest a minimum of a foot above the floor for your lower enclosures, otherwise cleaning out, especially on enclosures that are barely knee height, will be a pig of a job! Otherwise it all looks good, just be aware of heat transference too, if your T is above the lights of your crestie it could get uncomfortably warm.
> 
> Dave


yeah thanks, the guinea pigs will have removable trays so thats not too much of a worry and I'm not 100% sure i'm getting a crestie yet. i'll be using that as some type of storage until i decide. and do they definitely need lights? I've heard they don't..


----------



## Naomi23jayne (May 1, 2013)

samurai said:


> This is similar to what my OH is building me at the moment for some of my animals. I will have storage at the side in the form of shelves which will hold really useful boxes and space on top for more storage rubs and spare hay etc.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing yours finished
> 
> Just one question, are the guinea pig cages just temporary for babies or something?


cool :2thumb: and yeah they'll be used to house babies until they find a home


----------



## acromyrmexbob (Oct 3, 2010)

OK, the last time I made a comment about a similar set up to this I got a spanking from Meko for being rude!:whistling2:
Sooooo, (said very quietly and in a really friendly, unthreatening manner) "Guinea Pigs you said, are you sure you want to keep Guinea Pigs in the same unit as Leopard Geckos, Tarantulas and such like? Whilst I can wax lyrical about the joys of keeping Guinea Pigs as well as the next man, it occurs to me (in a non sarcastic, non offensive way) that it may be better to move the guinea pigs to another location (I found myself wanting to put "as far away as possible" but I did not write that!) and use the space thus created in your unit to house other exotics of a less (the words dull and boring were rejected here) normal flavour. " Just a reflection of my own opinion.:2thumb:


----------



## Naomi23jayne (May 1, 2013)

acromyrmexbob said:


> OK, the last time I made a comment about a similar set up to this I got a spanking from Meko for being rude!:whistling2:
> Sooooo, (said very quietly and in a really friendly, unthreatening manner) "Guinea Pigs you said, are you sure you want to keep Guinea Pigs in the same unit as Leopard Geckos, Tarantulas and such like? Whilst I can wax lyrical about the joys of keeping Guinea Pigs as well as the next man, it occurs to me (in a non sarcastic, non offensive way) that it may be better to move the guinea pigs to another location (I found myself wanting to put "as far away as possible" but I did not write that!) and use the space thus created in your unit to house other exotics of a less (the words dull and boring were rejected here) normal flavour. " Just a reflection of my own opinion.:2thumb:


Aha well the thing is I'm currently keeping 12 animals in my bedroom and as much as I'd love to have soooo many other pets i don't have the room and I'm not allowed  so I'm making use of the space i have to house the animals efficiently while leaving me some room to move around.


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

Naomi23jayne said:


> Aha well the thing is I'm currently keeping 12 animals in my bedroom and as much as I'd love to have soooo many other pets i don't have the room and I'm not allowed  so I'm making use of the space i have to house the animals efficiently while leaving me some room to move around.


Ummm, you know what would be an efficient use of space, putting the guinea pigs outside (on the barbecue :whistling2 I joke, I joke!!

:lol2:

Dave


----------



## Naomi23jayne (May 1, 2013)

my_shed said:


> Ummm, you know what would be an efficient use of space, putting the guinea pigs outside (on the barbecue :whistling2 I joke, I joke!!
> 
> :lol2:
> 
> Dave


:gasp: so heartless 
so do they need lights in your opinion?


----------



## Naomi23jayne (May 1, 2013)

changed the plans :whistling2: updates soon : victory:


----------



## Naomi23jayne (May 1, 2013)

this is what i ended up with for my crestie and leo  housing guineas and T's seperate now


----------

